# Pickerelweed seeds



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Has anybody grown these from seeds?
I collected seeds last year and left them in an envelope to dry. I sowed half of them this spring and 0% sprouted. I read they needed a cold period so I put the remaining seeds in wet sand and into the fridge for 1 month. This batch, so far, zero sprouted.

My pickerelweed is blooming now and I'll collect another batch of seeds. This time, They're going straight into the fridge.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, I just read they can be fully submerged in water for better percentage of sprouting, and they don't need a cold/stratification period.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting, I've never tried to grow these from seed, just divisions.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's an in depth article on seed germination

https://www.fs.fed.us/rm/pubs_other/rmrs_2009_gettys_l001.pdf

ps. The seeds are edible. So are the leaves and stalk.


----------

